# clear poison dug today help!



## swampy (May 1, 2004)

this is my first post so things might no look how they should lol.Today i dug a clear poison it has nobbles instead of ridges is embossed poisonous not to be taken the neck is very short with a ground top and has two indents or pinches its hard to describe,it was dug in the uk and has the registration number 590540 and is a 4 oz.If any one could help i would be grateful oh i forgot it has the remains of a label on the back but the only legible word is magic


----------



## swampy (May 2, 2004)

i didnt have time to post a picture sorry but it is exactly the same as the one you have posted but in a clear aqua im digging aruond the northants area do you know what sort of poison it is please the top of mine has been ground down almost to the pinches on the neck i will post a picrure if this helps and was like it when i dug it.Can you reccomend a good poison book that is still available to buy thanks
                                                                                                simon


----------



## swampy (May 3, 2004)

the best bottle i have found complete and not local is a coles patent poison which will be in the next edition of abc magazine a uk mag, the area which i live was not a very rich area so good quality finds are few and far between thanks for your help.A freek wind today blew that poison of the window sill so i dont really want to know how much it was worth lol!


----------

